

China Will Have 300 Million Android Users by the End of 2013 (Infographic) - mikecane
http://www.techinasia.com/china-300-million-android-users-in-2013

======
LeeHunter
300 million users and still no app for studying Chinese/Japanese/Korean
characters? You'd think someone in Asia would have made a Skritter knock off
for Android by now.

